# Tuesday Night H.e.r.f.



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

If there is anyone in the Southern Connecticut area that would be intersted in a small Tuesday evening HERF (I know it's short notice) I've got gumbo and whisky to share with a couple BOTL's.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I'd join you if I could but the 3000 mile commute is a bit much for a week night.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

stig said:


> If there is anyone in the Southern Connecticut area that would be intersted in a small Tuesday evening HERF (I know it's short notice) I've got gumbo and whisky to share with a couple BOTL's.


I may be interested, not too far a jaunt for me!


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

PaulMac said:


> I may be interested, not too far a jaunt for me!


PM sent


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

pnoon said:


> I'd join you if I could but the 3000 mile commute is a bit much for a week night.


What's 3000 mile between family?


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Okay, there were a few people that were going to try and make it out last night but were unable to due to a number of reasons. I am going try this again and shoot for next Tuesday night April 18th, same place, same time. PM me again if interested.


----------

